# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم أرشيف البوكسات ( Archive Boxs) قسم zzNk_Unlocker تحديثات :  zZ-Team Release Huawei Advanced Tool 2.7.0.6! ****ANOTHER DIMENSION****

## mohamed73

*zZ-Team Release Huawei Advanced Tool 2.7.0.6! ****ANOTHER DIMENSION***** *zZ-Team Release Huawei Advanced Tool 2.7.0.6! ****ANOTHER DIMENSION*****     *Previously,  all Huawei Unlocked Phones Around the World that Support LTE Networks  were unable to get and catch LTE 4G properly, Until Now Unlocked Huawei  LTE Phones were only capable to load 3G GSM*  *But  Today and Now on, With this update, Our exclusive and Unique Unlock  Solution for LTE MSM8930, LTE MSM8960 Phones is Capable to Unlock  completely your phone, and put it ready to work with conventional  SIMCARD 3G Network and with the Newest 4G LTE.*  *So, Our customers, with phones unlocked by zZKey can enjoy and Unleash the Power of the Faster 4G LTE Network*.  *When others Stay studing our Lesson on the corner yet, We are Releasing a solution 5 year above the Competition.*  *JUST ANOTHER DIMESION, TOTALLY FREE and SAFE. ONLY POSSIBLE WITH ZZKEY HUAWEI ADVANCED TOOL.*   *What's New:*
-------------- *Huawei Ascend G526* *(Direct unlock now including LTE NETWORK UNLOCK)* *World's First* *Huawei Ascend G527-U081* *(Direct unlock now including LTE NETWORK UNLOCK)* *World's First* *Huawei Ascend G740-L00 (Orange Yumo)* *(Direct unlock now including LTE NETWORK UNLOCK)* *World First* *Huawei Ascend Y301-A2 - Vitria* *(Direct unlock now including LTE NETWORK UNLOCK)* *World's First*
-------------------------     *Huawei Advanced Tool, Module Features* *Brand: Huawei
Direct Unlock... Supported!
IMEI Repair!! Supported!
Direct Flashing ... Supported!
Relock operation... Supported!
Repair Simlock... Supported!
Read Bootloder Code...Supported!
Direct LTE Unlock... Supported!
Old and New Qualcomm... Supported!
Android New Security... Supported!
MTK... Supported!
Modem... Supported!*   *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*  
--------------------------------
SURPRISE AGAIN!!!!!!!!!!!!!! FREE CREDITS FOR MOST SATISFACTORY USER REPORT
1- @cesin19 -> 5 FREE Credits
2- @qinqinnovelda -> 5 FREE Credits
3- @J3soft -> 5 FREE Credits  
Please Contact Us  You want free zZKey  credits? Of course is your turn now, report success of Huawei module,  SMARTZ Module, and you will be next winner!!!
--------------------------------- *Now, Follow US On The Social Networks!!!* Twitter: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] *Facebook:* الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] *Youtube:* الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] *Best Regards
zZ-Team*

----------

